# Screw this.



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm delivering food till this plague ends.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Do what you love and the money will follow


----------



## Fletch2020 (Mar 23, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Do what you love and the money will follow


I love to hang on UP and surf Porn when my check arriving?


----------



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

Fletch2020 said:


> I love to hang on UP and surf Porn when my check arriving?


Turn the webcam on while searching porn.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fletch2020 said:


> I love to hang on UP and surf Porn when my check arriving?


Plague will be over before Govt. Cuts corporate checks.

They will decide YOU dont need one.

Only the Corporations who Brought us this Plague from China will get paid.

*See Agenda 21


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Do what you love and the money will follow


I love playing the lottery, but the money hasn't followed me yet.


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Plague will be over before Govt. Cuts corporate checks.
> 
> They will decide YOU dont need one.
> 
> ...


Ignorance must be bliss for you.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> I love playing the lottery, but the money hasn't followed me yet.


I'm on my way to $1,000,000! All I have to do is get 99,998 more $15.00 winners and then its life in the fast lane!


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Mordred said:


> I'm delivering food till this plague ends.


wanna know why that's THE GREATEST IDEA?

because food doesn't talk back.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I'm on my way to $1,000,000! All I have to do is get 99,998 more $15.00 winners and then its life in the fast lane!
> 
> View attachment 451075


you'll spend that 1,000,000 in less than 2 years


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> you'll spend that 1,000,000 in less than 2 years


damn effin right.

I'll spend most of it in Montreal strip clubs and happy ending massages.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> you'll spend that 1,000,000 in less than 2 years


Challenge Accepted!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Remember back when a million dollars seemed like enough to never work again, take vacations every week, buy multiple homes.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Remember back when a million dollars seemed like enough to never work again, take vacations every week, buy multiple homes.


Yes!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Yes!


I'd still take it &#129325;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'd still take it &#129325;


Me too. Could pay off the debt and put a down payment on a nice little house up here.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

AvisDeene said:


> I love playing the lottery, but the money hasn't followed me yet.


Chances are it won't.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

x100 said:


> Chances are it won't.


Excuse me, I have very few dreams in life, I don't appreciate you crushing them, no matter how delusional I have to be to keep them!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ In California only play the fantasy-5.. odds are 1 in 500k.


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

Daily 3


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

x100 said:


> Chances are it won't.


True. But if you tend to be very lucky, exceptions do occur :smiles:


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

NotYetADriver said:


> True. But if you tend to be very lucky, exceptions do occur :smiles:


I have hit a 4 sport keno ticket myself.. yes crazy magic is possible.

There's another game guessing horse race time, some lady hit 250k w auto pick on that.


----------

